

Architecture diagram of how AWS can be incorporated into a (any) startup? - gnus

Can someone share an architecture diagram of how AWS can be incorporated into a (any) startup?
======
Nicolas___
The AWS website has all the informations you need. The
<http://aws.amazon.com/architecture/> section provides 5 diagrams :

==> Web Application Hosting :
[http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_...](http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_ac_ra_web_01.pdf)

==> Content and Media Serving :
[http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_...](http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_ac_ra_media_02.pdf)

==> Batch Processing :
[http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_...](http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_ac_ra_batch_03.pdf)

==> Fault tolerance and High Availability :
[http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_...](http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_ac_ra_ftha_04.pdf)

==> Large Scale Processing and Huge Data sets :
[http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_...](http://d36cz9buwru1tt.cloudfront.net/architecturecenter/AWS_ac_ra_largescale_05.pdf)

These are the main usages a startup can make of AWS. Of course, depending on
your core business, you will need to focus on specific parts.

